# What would you like to eat?



## Hyperpolyglot

I learned the ㄹ/을래요 form to ask someone what they want to eat 뭐 먹을래요?
Will it makes sense to be more polite and use ㅂ/습니까 form? 
뭐 먹을래습니까?


----------



## mm4747

It doesn't make any sense... you should write like this-뭐 드시겠습니까?

You can still write like this-뭐 먹겠습니까?, but this is quite awkward expression.


----------



## kornglish

뭐 먹을래요? is correct and you can say 뭘 먹을래요? or 뭐를 먹을래요?

and if you want to be more polite, you should say 무었을 드시겠습니까?

'뭐' is contracted/informal form of 무었 or 무었을(object), and 드시다 is polite verb for 먹다.


----------



## CharlesLee

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I learned the ㄹ/을래요 form to ask someone what they want to eat 뭐 먹을래요?
> Will it makes sense to be more polite and use ㅂ/습니까 form?
> 뭐 먹을래습니까?



뭐 먹을래요?   Well done here! 

뭐 먹을래습니까?  It should be *뭐 드실래요?*  or  *뭐 드시고 싶으세요?* 

If the speaker fancies saying typical and conservative ways, which is giving such a humble impression that sometimes people could feel  distances between them , one

is able to say *" 무엇을 드시겠습니까?" but this works safely to the obvious old. 

무엇을* turns into* 뭐 *in the abbreviation.


----------

